# Need help with getting sales tax ID.



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello,
I'm trying to get started with selling heat pressed t-shirts and need to buy wholesale shirts and plastisol designs. I understand that I need a sales tax ID in order to buy wholesale. I keep hitting a dead end with trying to find an application for my state (Ohio). Am I searching for the wrong thing? What do I need in order to buy wholesale and to sell my items the proper way?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Start here: Ohio Department of Taxation > sales_and_use > registration


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. That is where I started. I registered at the Ohio Business Gateway, but can't seem to get to the actual sale tax ID application.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You could try contracting your local SBA office. They will know what the process is in your area.

The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov

You could also contact your local county government such as the county clerk's office.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. I actually did that last week. Still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would call them if you haven't already.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I have. The secretary took all of my info and said they are backed up. It's been a work week today since I've called. I'll call again tomorrow.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having trouble. The office close to me was really great. Its been 12 years so maybe they aren't as good as they were but I had scheduled individual counseling a few times and attended at least two classes. Do you have a county clerk's office you can call? Here in Cape May County, NJ I just had to register in the office and my sales certificate and information pack were sent to me. Once again, that was over 12 years ago so the process may have changed.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It isn't as hard as you are making it out to be. Either go to your county auditors office with $25 and apply there, OR on the Ohio gateway look for applications for vendor's license. I had to do mine online when I moved from Lake county to Ashtabula county.

Go here: Ohio Department of Taxation > sales_and_use > license and click on the link for ST-1. Hint, it's the very first one. Click that, print it out, and mail it in along with your check for $25. You might even be able to fill it out online, I can't remember.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Loretta. I did that and was told that I need an EIN in order to buy wholesale shirts and pay taxes on my goods. I'm going downtown tomorrow to try to get that. I also had to register my name with the state of Ohio ($50).


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Save yourself a trip. First off you don't need an EIN number to get a vendor's license. But you need to decide if you're a LLC, C-corp, S-corp, Corp, or a DBA because you will need that information for the EIN form along with the registration number with the state. It cost me $125 to go from being a DBA to a LLC and tax wise that is your best bet if you want an EIN.

Anyhow you can apply for the EIN online, or print out the form and mail it in. Here's the web address for that form Employer ID Numbers (EINs).

It's free.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

This is where I'm getting confused. I'm getting told several different things. I was told that I couldn't buy shirts or plastisol transfers wholesale without a sales tax ID. The Ohio Small Business Development Center told me I need an EIN and register my business name and then register with the state. I'm yet to have an actual counselor call me back. It's crazy. I just want to create and sell shirts without the IRS coming after me later.


----------



## Its Embroidered (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you already have a business license? I would think that should be your first step, then once you have that, you should be able to move forward from there. Here in CA, your EIN number is your SSN, unless you have an LLC, Corp etc. (If I'm remembering correctly)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I live in Ohio and have done both of what you are seeking to do. I gave you the links. NO you do NOT need an EIN (federal employer identification number) to get a vendor's license which some states call a re-seller license. You only need the EIN if you have employees or want the business taxes kept separate from your personal taxes, but if you are a sole proprietor like I am you can file them together under one account (personal social security number). I'm a single member LLC (limited liability company) and I have an EIN, but no employees - yet.

The Ohio Business Development Center will tell you anything. They charge for their services, so the more they can convince you that you need, the more money in their pockets. Stop wasting your time calling them. You don't need them.

You will be dealing with your county auditor's office for the vendor's license, even though it is a state sales tax issue. You can get the vendor's license there. You also want to make sure that if you are doing this from home that you make sure you are in an area where the zoning laws will allow it, or just say that your business is online. You won't be allowed to have any business customers or traffic come to your home if you're in a residential area.

But you can do all this paperwork by yourself (I even filed my LLC license by myself - the attorney wanted $600 to do it). Don't ever let someone charge you for something you can do yourself for free.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Its Embroidered said:


> Do you already have a business license? I would think that should be your first step, then once you have that, you should be able to move forward from there. Here in CA, your EIN number is your SSN, unless you have an LLC, Corp etc. (If I'm remembering correctly)


You're not remembering correctly. The EIN is a federal tax ID number, similar to a social security number, but for businesses.  They are not the same thing. If you're a sole proprietor or DBA (doing business as) then you don't need the EIN, unless you have employees, then you have to have one, I believe.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

MzLayD said:


> This is where I'm getting confused. I'm getting told several different things. I was told that I couldn't buy shirts or plastisol transfers wholesale without a sales tax ID. The Ohio Small Business Development Center told me I need an EIN and register my business name and then register with the state. I'm yet to have an actual counselor call me back. It's crazy. I just want to create and sell shirts without the IRS coming after me later.


All you need is a vendor's or resellers license to buy wholesale. That's all I ever had until I changed from a DBA (doing business as) to a LLC (limited liability company), then I needed a business license, and because I wanted my business income kept separately from my personal income I got an EIN (federal tax employer identification number) even though I don't have employees. Once I get employees, I will have to pay unemployment and and workmens comp insurance fees to the state. Both are a good incentive to go it alone!


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you have to register your business name also?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

All you have to do is say "I'm doing business as John Doe Printing". That registers your name and if you change the name of the business you will have to get a new vendor's license under that name. Also, if you plan on selling somewhere OTHER than in one location (where your business is located) you will need a transient business vendor license to go with your other one and you will have to pay both of them every six months unless you collect more than $2,000/month or year (I can't remember now) in sales tax, then you'll have to pay them every month. You have to file and "pay" even if you have zero sales under a vendor's license.

So, say you will be going to fairs, or different events to sell shirts.. you will need a transient vendor's license.

If you have any other questions or still don't understand it, give me a call. 440-536-4811 - Loretta


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I already applied for both today. I'm slowly moving along. Thanks Loretta for the question invite too.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You're welcome! Glad you're getting started on your way now.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I have my vendor's and transient licenses. I'm moving along now.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

One last thing about those vendor's licenses. It matters not if you have no customers or no sales during your billing period (monthly or every 6 months). You are still required to file a return on BOTH licenses. Even if the amount is zero and you've had zero sales. I made that mistake one time because I didn't realize I would have to file taxes on both of them, so I only filed the sales tax form on one of them. Ohio sent me a bill for over $2,000 for a zero sale month!!!! I only had to pay a $65 fine for filing late. That was the last time I made that mistake. You can pay them online with a mastercard at the Ohio business gateway.

Best of luck to you! I'm glad you got your licenses.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. I will definitely file on both.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

MzLayD said:


> Thank you. I will definitely file on both.


I wish someone would have told me that BEFORE I made the mistake! I haven't made it since, thank God. 

They are due to be filed and paid on the 23th of the month following the reporting period. So if yours are twice a year your payments and paperwork have to reach them by Jan 23 and July 23. If they are monthly, they are due by the 23rd of the month after the sales. So January's payment is due Feb 23, etc. I always do mine on the 1st of the month as much as possible.. that way I don't forget. For some reason it won't let you do it early, not even on the last day of the month. You have to wait till the sales period is over.

Good luck with your business. I hope it's successful for you.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

As this is my hobby, I think I sign up for semi annual. I have to make sure on Monday. How long have you been in business and what do you sell?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been in business since 2008, but it has been more of a hobby than anything else. Now that I've moved and settled in I'm going to start going at it and see if I can make a living doing it.

What do I sell? A little bit of everything. I do sublimation, vinyl, heat transfers, screen printing, and foil prints. Oh and rhinestones, too. So, shirts, mugs, mouse pads, water bottles, key rings, etc.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Fantastic!!!! Yo go girl! May "I Am" bless the works of your hands.


----------

